# Good news to share



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Boy oh boy are we surprised, we found out a month ago our youngest daughter (32) is having a baby boy in Sept. what a shock to us, our oldest grandson will be 20 in Jan, we have a 14 year old granddaughter, a 13 year old grandson and granddaughter, a 11 year old grandson and a 10 year old granddaughter, we thought no more babies, a few days ago our middle daughter called she just found out she's going to have a baby also (38), she has a 11 year old and this is a HUGE surprise for her and her husband, and to us also, she is due the first week of Jan. our family is growing:chili:I am excited about having little ones around, I will soon have 8 grandkids:aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations Paula! I am SO happy with you! You are, indeed, a blessed lady! 
Prayers for your daughters that all will go well! I will be counting the days w/you and enjoying any news you can offer. I so want to be a grandmom---but trust God knows best for me. Sending love!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

how exciting!!!!! Congrats to you and the expecting family


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your daughters, Paula. :chili::chili: How wonderful to have so many grandchildren to spoil and I know they are all crazy (and will be) about their grandma Paula. :wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, that is wonderful news. How lucky to have grandchildren.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, Paula! Love those grandbabies (and kids). Did I mention I'd love to have a granddaughter? lol


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations! There is no better surprise than a new baby!:aktion033r TWO!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I am so happy for you, Paula. What a blessing!! I have one granddaughter so far (my girls are young yet) but would welcome more to love and cherish. She is a joy, indeed!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations Paula!!!!
God has chosen you to be the wonderful grandmother you are to these little and big blessings! May God continue to bless you and these new babies!!!
Joy, joy, joy!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations, 2 babies, that's exciting news!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woohoo!!!!!! My goodness, how are you going to go to Arizona this year????

Two babies.....!!! Holy cow!! Your family is growing in leaps and bounds!! :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Congratulations Paula! I am SO happy with you! You are, indeed, a blessed lady!
> Prayers for your daughters that all will go well! I will be counting the days w/you and enjoying any news you can offer. I so want to be a grandmom---but trust God knows best for me. Sending love!


we are very surprised, we thought we were done having babies in our family.
Both of my girls need prayers they have alot on their plates, having a new baby brings great joy and lots of growing up



Hunter's Mom said:


> how exciting!!!!! Congrats to you and the expecting family


Erin I was so surprised, our youngest daughter was 6 months befor she shared the news with us. My middle daughter had gone to see the doctor to get more birth control pills when she found out, oh yes she was in shock at first



Snowbody said:


> Congratulations to you and your daughters, Paula. :chili::chili: How wonderful to have so many grandchildren to spoil and I know they are all crazy (and will be) about their grandma Paula. :wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub::wub: :wub::wub:


we are so blessed, can't wait to meet these precious little gifts from God.



lynda said:


> Congratulations, that is wonderful news. How lucky to have grandchildren.


I am Blessed, I love being a grandma, I spend many hours listening to my grandkids and playing many games with them



Cosy said:


> Congrats, Paula! Love those grandbabies (and kids). Did I mention I'd love to have a granddaughter? lol


Brit, i always wanted twins, I wasn't blessed with them, I had hoped one of my kids would have them, I hope one day you are blessed with a granddaughter, they are so much fun



maggieh said:


> Congratulations!!!!!


Thank you



bonsmom said:


> Congratulations! There is no better surprise than a new baby!:aktion033r TWO!


Oh yes they are surprises, took abit to sink in, now we are excited



preciouspups said:


> I am so happy for you, Paula. What a blessing!! I have one granddaughter so far (my girls are young yet) but would welcome more to love and cherish. She is a joy, indeed!


Isn't it fun being a grandma



joyomom said:


> Congratulations Paula!!!!
> God has chosen you to be the wonderful grandmother you are to these little and big blessings! May God continue to bless you and these new babies!!!
> Joy, joy, joy!!!


Thank you, I have a great responsibility to my grandkids, they need to know they are loved unconditionally and prayed for everyday


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> Congratulations, 2 babies, that's exciting news!!


Yes one boy and one????? we will find out next week, shhhh, don't tell anyone, I hope it's a girl lol



The A Team said:


> Woohoo!!!!!! My goodness, how are you going to go to Arizona this year????
> 
> Two babies.....!!! Holy cow!! Your family is growing in leaps and bounds!! :aktion033:


I know Pat, I am torn about leaving for AZ, here's my plan, we will be here for our grandsons birth and I hope we can stay around here till Nov.
I want to fly to Seattle in Jan for the birth of ?
Now I just have to convince dh.
Gosh I thought the next baby in our house would be a great grandchild, little did I know:innocent:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Wonderful news Paula!!! I just know you must be an amazing Mom and Grandmother!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow weeee!!!! You are so blessed Paula...congratulations to all.:chili: I wish one of my kids would have another...but my daughter is definitely out of the question and my son and his wife say they are done, done done. So that leaves me with one step granddaughter and four bio granddaughters. It makes a very loud family gathering!:heart:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow-congratulations Paula!!:chili::chili: The Lord has blessed you beyond measure with grandchildren. I'm so happy for you and like Sandi, if it is His will, I hope I have some. If not, maybe I'll get that 3rd Malt baby.:HistericalSmiley:I just love "little people":wub: Please let us know when your new grandbabies get here. Would love to see pics!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!! Paula I bet you are the best grandmother:wub::wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations Paula!!!How exciting!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wohoo Paula, 

how very exciting  

Congrats ^_^

Hugs
Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

That's such great news! congrats!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mom2bijou said:


> Wonderful news Paula!!! I just know you must be an amazing Mom and Grandmother!


Tammy I don't know about that, but I can tell you I love my kids and grandkids with all my heart:heart:



Rocky's Mom said:


> Wow weeee!!!! You are so blessed Paula...congratulations to all.:chili: I wish one of my kids would have another...but my daughter is definitely out of the question and my son and his wife say they are done, done done. So that leaves me with one step granddaughter and four bio granddaughters. It makes a very loud family gathering!:heart:


Dianne you never know what may be around the corner, I would have never have guessed we would have more grandkids


aprilb said:


> Wow-congratulations Paula!!:chili::chili: The Lord has blessed you beyond measure with grandchildren. I'm so happy for you and like Sandi, if it is His will, I hope I have some. If not, maybe I'll get that 3rd Malt baby.:HistericalSmiley:I just love "little people":wub: Please let us know when your new grandbabies get here. Would love to see pics!


I just found out this afternoon my middle daughter is having a boy also, I am excited, secretly I wanted a granddaugther but God knows best
I will post pictures for sure.
Don't give up God's will be done



mary-anderson said:


> Congratulations!!!!! Paula I bet you are the best grandmother:wub::wub:


Mary, I try to spend quality time with my grandkids, i don't see them enough so I make it so special when I do



donnad said:


> Congratulations Paula!!!How exciting!


Donna I was shocked at first now I'm sooo excited:chili:



Katkoota said:


> Wohoo Paula,
> 
> how very exciting
> 
> ...


 
Yup:chili: I am excited, now comes all the prayers for healthy baby boys and moms


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :chili:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!! I know you are excited about having more grand-babies. Send us some pictures. You know we love our pictures!!!! :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... Paula! I am so happy for both you and your daughters and families! Congratulations to all of you! It's always good to hear good news, too. There is nothing better than being grandparents ... and, you deserve the best, dearest Paula.

Sending you long overdue hugs and kisses. Every day I look at the beautiful Angel you sent me. I love you, dear friend.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I am so happy for you arty: arty: I wish my middle daughter would decide she wants another. I don't think it is in the cards though.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's so exciting! Lots of congrats to you and your family! I'm very happy for you! 

Enjoy the wonderful time!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Paula, that's wonderful! What a blessing for your family!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats ! babies always bring more love to the family !


----------

